
Psychological warfare waged on kids - celadevra_
https://medium.com/@richardnfreed/the-tech-industrys-psychological-war-on-kids-c452870464ce
======
Bucephalus355
Thought the title was clickbaity and would not deliver, but it very much meant
what it said:

>“These parents have no idea that lurking behind their kids’ screens and
phones are a multitude of psychologists, neuroscientists, and social science
experts who use their knowledge of psychological vulnerabilities to devise
products that capture kids’ attention for the sake of industry profit. What
these parents and most of the world have yet to grasp is that psychology — a
discipline that we associate with healing — is now being used as a weapon
against children.”

------
bitumen
While the article raises some valid and disturbing points, I feel like it’s
missing the fact that kids have always been subjected to psychological
warfare. “Be good and do what you’re told, or He’ll awaits!” The problem now
is that the war is automated and online, but I feel like the solution is the
same! Teach critical thinking skills. Prepare young people for the complexity
of the world, the ads, the religion, the appeals to emotion. We’re not getting
rid of phones and the internet, so prepare them for it.

Limit screen time, limit access as best you can, but think in terms of what
you can add and not just take away. Give them the tools to fight the war. Yes,
it means they’re going to be less likely to believe in your brand of god or
political ideology just on your say-so, and that’s probably hard for some to
swallow. It also means that some manicured and coiffed shill can’t do the same
through a screen.

